# 2nd Annual All Nissan Bash! July 26, 2003



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

*August 2nd 2003!*

Okay...I'm now in the planning stages for the Second Annual All Nissan Bash, and want some feedback and and ideas on what we can do to make this one more successful than the one last year. I'm already thinking of a parts raffle, amongst other things. Let me know what you think. Any help and suggestions would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks!

-Sam


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

More 200SX/Sentras this time... GA's if possible!


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2003)

I'm there!!!! Location and time.


----------



## WaLdo98 (Apr 30, 2002)

Oh yeah.....finally a meet up date that I might be able to attend to. I haven't seen you guys in ages. I guess I'm isolated out in the Inland Empire, lol.


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2003)

*Mossy Car Show?????*

Is this to replace the Mossy Car Show? Please advise.


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

at least this time its going to be on a Sat., hopefully more people will gather. 

everyone give your ideas, the more we have, the more fun it can be.

Sam, you think we can get some sponsors or some shop to help us out this time? you think Stoopid Parts could do something?


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

AznVirus said:


> *at least this time its going to be on a Sat., hopefully more people will gather.
> 
> everyone give your ideas, the more we have, the more fun it can be.
> 
> Sam, you think we can get some sponsors or some shop to help us out this time? you think Stoopid Parts could do something? *


I am actually working with Eshei on that deal for getting some sponsors, and some products for the raffle. I'm not sure if StoopidParts is up for anything like this, but I will check.

Q, this is not going to be a replacement for the Mossy Show, this is going to be a similar deal to the meet that was put on last year. This year though, we're looking to make it bigger and better, and have lighter fluid for the charcoal 

-Sam


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Hey Sam, what you think youre all bad ass now and gonna put this shit together yourself?? I guess you dont need me or Deric huh? Regardless, im gonna be there.

i think the GA's will be in much greater numbers this year, i have a feeling about that.


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

we still gonna have some cart fun afterwards like we did last year?


----------



## Nismoist (Oct 18, 2002)

Is this a Nissan only gathering?


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

anyone is welcome, but its mostly going to be Nissans, if not all. but hey, the more the merrier


----------



## Nismoist (Oct 18, 2002)

Shweet. I'm in then.


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Teknokid said:


> *Hey Sam, what you think youre all bad ass now and gonna put this shit together yourself?? I guess you dont need me or Deric huh? Regardless, im gonna be there.
> 
> i think the GA's will be in much greater numbers this year, i have a feeling about that. *


You're goddamned right I'm all bad ass now and am gonna put this shit together, but not by myself. I'm actually working with Deric on this, but he's the more behind-the-scenes type of guy, and if you want to help out, chris, you're more than welcome to...the only thing is that you need to be somewhat reachable...and you need to change your voicemail greeting to something a bit more intelligent.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Alright, you got it Sam. You got my phone #, you can call, text message, use AIM instant messenger, Pm me on the forums, post on here, email me, etc. Im not that hard to get a hold of. I will change it though.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i will be there.

im gonna contact a few of my suppliers and have a few donations for raffles and stuff.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

stealthb14 said:


> *You're goddamned right I'm all bad ass now and am gonna put this shit together, but not by myself. I'm actually working with Deric on this, but he's the more behind-the-scenes type of guy, and if you want to help out, chris, you're more than welcome to...the only thing is that you need to be somewhat reachable...and you need to change your voicemail greeting to something a bit more intelligent.  *


Yeah change that to something intelligent like Derics' Zoolander greeting...

"How can the children learn when they can't fit in the school?!" (something like that never saw the movie...)


----------



## SER96VSPEC (Oct 30, 2002)

You may want to post this on the sr20de forum and SoCal 240SX list also if not done so already. You'll get a good response. Keep us advised. A raffle would definetly be cool. Have you tried Sleeper Motorsport (909)884-4084 as a sponsor? R & D? JWT? STillen? Just my .02 cents worth.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Call Brandon at Sleeper Motorsport. They had a dyno day in January that i went to and saw 3 200sx, one had a bluebird, one had a GTI-R, and the other with a turbo'd USDM SR20. Maybe they will want to have another dyno day maybe the day before or the morning of the meet. Its in San Bernardino though close to the Ontario Mills Mall.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

i'm there!


----------



## PoisonIV (May 20, 2002)

Depending on where it is I'll prob be down... where are you thinking? Hey and just curious do you think There will be another Oceanside meet?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

it up to greg vogel @ mossy.

to my guess i say yes


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

tHe iLleSt RiCe said:


> *i'm there! *


 sure you will be...


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

stealthb14 said:


> *sure you will be... *


yup


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Okay well i got some San Fernando peeps with a few B14's and B15 SE-R/spec v's who are gonna go to this. Lets just hope it turns out bigger than last year.


----------



## N8inNV (Nov 16, 2002)

I live in Northern Nevada and it is kinda far for me to drive, but, if some people from Northern Cali, are down to take a little convoy to so cal, im down!..


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

N8inNV said:


> *I live in Northern Nevada and it is kinda far for me to drive, but, if some people from Northern Cali, are down to take a little convoy to so cal, im down!.. *


come down here to vegas first, i dont wanna go by myself...lol


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

that date sounds good and it's plenty of time for everyone to plan around it


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

*Update!*

I found out that I leave in the morning on August 2nd to go to the east coast for about a week. I was thinking we could actually bump it up a week to July 26th. I hope its still enough time, because I really want this to work. 

-Sam


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Damn Sam, Not sure about that one. I already asked for the 28th of July off for my b-day and now i gotta ask for the 26th?? I might be able to make the meet but i cant go to Dromo or anything like that afterwards cause they'll make me work the night shift, those bastards.


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Teknokid said:


> *Damn Sam, Not sure about that one. I already asked for the 28th of July off for my b-day and now i gotta ask for the 26th?? I might be able to make the meet but i cant go to Dromo or anything like that afterwards cause they'll make me work the night shift, those bastards. *


 Get a real job...like I have...


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

hey watch yourself, i can steam milk at pretty high temps.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

ok, so where exactly is this meet gonna be held?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

yes he still is


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

stealthb14 said:


> *Get a real job...like I have... *


Sam, u still work at bestbuy?


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

NismoXR said:


> *Sam, u still work at bestbuy? *


 Pedro, Yeah. I might be moving to either Video or Computers from Ops. I may be the new ops Sup or ops Senior at a new store opening in a few months.


----------



## shmuck90 (Oct 28, 2002)

I would like to go but i dont know anyone in person from this forum  Hey tekno or liu maybe ill meet u or see u guys there?


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Yeah no prob, if you want we can meet up before hand and have a lil caravan to the meet. 

(MODS) please change the name of the thread to July 26th 2003!

I have noticed that it has confused a lot of people.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

yea sure thing schmuck.

let me know ahead of time when and time etc.


----------



## 91 SR20 (May 17, 2003)

let me know when the meet is ill go. i went to the first meet in foutain valley. i had the white 91 se-r like tevs

adam
91 se-r


----------



## Ry Ry (Apr 30, 2002)

WildGirl said:


> *Depending on where it is I'll prob be down... where are you thinking? Hey and just curious do you think There will be another Oceanside meet? *


Yup. I believe Greg wants to make their event annual too.


----------



## Ry Ry (Apr 30, 2002)

*Re: August 2nd 2003!*



stealthb14 said:


> *Okay...I'm now in the planning stages for the Second Annual All Nissan Bash, and want some feedback and and ideas on what we can do to make this one more successful than the one last year. I'm already thinking of a parts raffle, amongst other things. Let me know what you think. Any help and suggestions would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> -Sam *


Can I help too? I'll round up all the Altima guys. We'll be out there just like last time.


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

*Re: Re: August 2nd 2003!*



Ry Ry said:


> *Can I help too? I'll round up all the Altima guys. We'll be out there just like last time.  *


 Ry, the more the merrier.

Chris - Changed to suit your picky needs.


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

where will this be at? I am going to reserve that day off though for sure.


----------



## Ry Ry (Apr 30, 2002)

Mile Square Park?


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Ry Ry said:


> *Mile Square Park? *


 possibly. The only thing is that they're going to charge admission of $5/car, so we're looking at other places in the OC area to have this meet.


----------



## Ry Ry (Apr 30, 2002)

$5?? WTF? What happened to $2? haha


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

its $2 weekdays, and $5 weekends. Remember...our last meet was on a friday...Think Ry! Think!


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2003)

so its an all Nissan meet?! If so count me in . . . (i was being sarcastic bout the all nissan thing) anyone from san diego want to cruise up there caravan style?


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Yes its an all nissan meet, hence the name. I remember around this time last year, we were calling it the 1st annual GA16DE meet. That was a really tight meet, hope this one is better than last year.


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

you dont have to hope, well make it better this year.


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

AznVirus said:


> *you dont have to hope, well make it better this year.  *


 hell yeah!


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

yo sam/liuspeed, did u guys receive any words from manufacturers willing to donate some parts for the raffle? that would be dope....too bad i missed last year's


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

i think my swap will be done in time for this one, if so im in, if not ill still be in, but with a GA intead of a VE


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

I am down for an SD caravan I'll make a separate thread for it though as to not hijack this one.

On another note stealthB14 what about food? Is there any help needed in that dept.? if so PM me or email me at [email protected]


----------



## SweetRideNAz (May 16, 2003)

Is this in cali?


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

Yes it's in SoCal seems like the orange county area is the place


----------



## SweetRideNAz (May 16, 2003)

*damn*

that sucks. I need some info about a possible phoenix show.


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

We've got our website semi-up and running at http://www.geocities.com/stealthb14


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

sounds good so far


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

SweetRideNAz you should grab some pheonix peeps and cruise over.


----------



## SweetRideNAz (May 16, 2003)

*u dont understand*



Rama said:


> *SweetRideNAz you should grab some pheonix peeps and cruise over. *


dude u dont understand how much i want to. I am all about nissan and express the love for it.


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

*Re: u dont understand*



SweetRideNAz said:


> *dude u dont understand how much i want to. I am all about nissan and express the love for it. *


 Trust me, I understand, why do you think that We're going through the effort of putting this whole event together. If you can find some enthusiasts in your area who are willing to band together to come out, it would be totally awesome! We might be having a crew come down from Vegas. It'd be hella cool to have a crew from AZ show up as well.


----------



## SweetRideNAz (May 16, 2003)

ill try my best
So where exactly is it going to be?


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

I'll be there  who's going from L.A. county?


----------



## SentraFi (Sep 25, 2002)

I'll be coming down from L.A. County. I just hope we get the Nissan meet somewhere close


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

nismoprincess said:


> *I'll be there  who's going from L.A. county? *


I will be going. We should have a L.A. county caravan too. What do you think?


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

i'll be going from the LA area too (oxnard) i'm down for that caravan tekno


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

we had a guy who came from San Francisco last year.


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2003)

I came from Sacramento!!!!!


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Me, I'm always down. Comin from L.A. (San Fernando Valley) as well. See y'all there


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

vodkapwrsr20 said:


> *Me, I'm always down. Comin from L.A. (San Fernando Valley) as well. See y'all there *


 Boris, its a good idea for you to stay with a caravan, it helps prevent you from getting lost.  hehehehehe


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

qinsac said:


> *I came from Sacramento!!!!!
> 
> *


 Q, you coming this year?


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2003)

*maybe......*

July 26th....hummmmmm. I will try. The first one was hard because it was on a Friday. And I hate LA traffic!!

My mom is not doing well in Chicago, so I will be out there for couple weeks. Once that has been resolved, I try to make it. I'll let you know. late.


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

*Re: maybe......*



qinsac said:


> *My mom is not doing well in Chicago, so I will be out there for couple weeks. Once that has been resolved, I try to make it. I'll let you know. late. *


 I understand Q. We'd love to have you down again this year, but Family is Family. 

-Sam


----------



## GregV (Apr 30, 2002)

OK Guys, here's some things on my mind. The 2nd Annual Mossy Performance All Nissan Car Show will be in September. I will finalize a date next week or so. We will do it bigger and better than last year, I am open to some suggestions. The only thing we won't do is the burn-out contest. Sorry about that, but that's the fact of life in lawyer-hell California. We may charge an entry fee, we will want only the best and most interesting cars. But heck, last time some of those were parked outside the show!
Also, I was approached about doing a picnic thing here in Oceanside. I won't do it if it steps on you guys' plan. My idea was to meet at Mossy Oceanside, take a little drive through surrounding area, and then have a meet and bar-b-que at a local park or something. I was going to put up $150 or so in food, and maybe have everyone else kick in or bring the other stuff. The idea of a nice rollout, through the mountains and stuff seemed like a good idea.

Are you guys firm on this bash being in Orange County? Would you entertain the idea I have proposed?
Please let's get some feedback so I know to go through with this, or not.


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

I'm there... will request this day off next time I go into work.


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

GregV said:


> *OK Guys, here's some things on my mind. The 2nd Annual Mossy Performance All Nissan Car Show will be in September. I will finalize a date next week or so. We will do it bigger and better than last year, I am open to some suggestions. The only thing we won't do is the burn-out contest. Sorry about that, but that's the fact of life in lawyer-hell California. We may charge an entry fee, we will want only the best and most interesting cars. But heck, last time some of those were parked outside the show!
> Also, I was approached about doing a picnic thing here in Oceanside. I won't do it if it steps on you guys' plan. My idea was to meet at Mossy Oceanside, take a little drive through surrounding area, and then have a meet and bar-b-que at a local park or something. I was going to put up $150 or so in food, and maybe have everyone else kick in or bring the other stuff. The idea of a nice rollout, through the mountains and stuff seemed like a good idea.
> 
> Are you guys firm on this bash being in Orange County? Would you entertain the idea I have proposed?
> Please let's get some feedback so I know to go through with this, or not. *


Greg, no matter what, I'm so there.

You game on attending this one in OC?


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Just Linking Through : 

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=21501
http://www.g20.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=10479
http://www.sr20deforum.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=45579
http://www.my350z.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=30559
http://www.nissantalk.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=101902
http://forums.maxima.org/showthread.php?s=&threadid=215083
http://www.b15sentra.net/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=55421
http://forums.thevboard.com/viewtopic.php?t=14653
http://www.zilvia.net/f/showthread.php?s=&threadid=29393
http://forums.freshalloy.com/ubbthreads/showflat.php?Cat=&Board=UBB26&Number=67421326
http://www.nissanpower.net/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=89


----------



## GregV (Apr 30, 2002)

Yeah probably. I really wanted to put together a poker run kinda drive and then a bar-b-que meet. And you weekend kinda made the most sense. But I don't want to have conflicting meets. While I really want to have this poker run, maybe I can throw some support to yours instead. Maybe we could do a roll-out from Mossy Oceanside and caravan up there.


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

Hey Greg I was trying to get a San Diego Caravan going maybe you could help here is the link http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=23885 maybe we could get a sticky on that thread ey how about it Sam


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

GregV said:


> *Yeah probably. I really wanted to put together a poker run kinda drive and then a bar-b-que meet. And you weekend kinda made the most sense. But I don't want to have conflicting meets. While I really want to have this poker run, maybe I can throw some support to yours instead. Maybe we could do a roll-out from Mossy Oceanside and caravan up there. *


 Greg, whatever support you could give us would be most appreciated! It'd be awesome for you guys from the SD area to roll up, and show some Ownage on the freeway. Just like us guys from OC showed Ownage on the 5 and the 8 (I think  )


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

stealthb14 said:


> *Greg, whatever support you could give us would be most appreciated! It'd be awesome for you guys from the SD area to roll up, and show some Ownage on the freeway. Just like us guys from OC showed Ownage on the 5 and the 8 (I think  ) *


Definately "ownage" as everyone owned their Nissans...


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

Dynamitega said:


> *Definately "ownage" as everyone owned their Nissans...  *


we owned our nissans and we owned the road


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

sam before the meet car must be detailed !

( need your assistance of course )


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

LIUSPEED said:


> *sam before the meet car must be detailed !
> 
> ( need your assistance of course ) *


 Yours and mine both. Maybe set up a shine mini-meet?


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

stealthb14 said:


> *Yours and mine both. Maybe set up a shine mini-meet? *


i think i'd be down for that, my car is dirty


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2003)

what about the z32 crowd?!?  Hey StealthB14 if you don't mind I'll post this event at the twinturbo.net and 300zxClub forums.


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Arkane,

Absolutley! Invite 'em! The more the merrier.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

I think some of us are going to be able to make it out also. Now that its on a saturday and all.
Also, you guys need to fix the link for directions on your page.


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Nostrodomas said:


> *I think some of us are going to be able to make it out also. Now that its on a saturday and all.
> Also, you guys need to fix the link for directions on your page. *


 Awesome!

Sorry about the broken link...we don't have a site for the meet yet, so we don't have directions yet.


----------



## Avshi750 (Jan 13, 2003)

NismoXR said:


> *we had a guy who came from San Francisco last year. *


i wanna come, where is the meet?

any nor cal peeps down for a drive.

im down in so cal every other month or so, doing a recording project in Santa Monica. i bring my turntables with me to the studio. need music?


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

hey, why not. Sounds pretty good. Bring Whatcha got


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2003)

OMG i remember this man we couldnt get that charcaol burning i had to help stealth turn the thing on and then charbroil them burgers. at least bring in one bag o the instant light charcoalit will make things easier and you wont need that lighter fluid


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Music would be dope, what do you spin?


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

dnyspeed said:


> *OMG i remember this man we couldnt get that charcaol burning i had to help stealth turn the thing on and then charbroil them burgers. at least bring in one bag o the instant light charcoalit will make things easier and you wont need that lighter fluid *


      

Yup, I remember. This time we'll bring instant light, or a whole bunch of lighter fluid. I promise  hahahaha


----------



## Avshi750 (Jan 13, 2003)

Teknokid said:


> *Music would be dope, what do you spin? *


i play everything from club/ house to nrg and breaks.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

Avshi750 said:


> *i play everything from club/ house to nrg and breaks. *


so u gonna play for us?


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

So have you guys figured out a place yet? Its comming up pretty soon. Looking forward to meeting you guys.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

hey sam, how far apart are those places you guys considering apart from each other?


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

D'oh! I'd say 'bout 20 miles or so.

*Final Decision :* Mile Square Park!


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

mile square park, is this the same place as last year(i didnt go, but i think the shirt liuspeed sold me said this) anywho, glad the decision is made, now we can just sort out the little things


----------



## Avshi750 (Jan 13, 2003)

tHe iLleSt RiCe said:


> *so u gonna play for us? *


ya, just want to make sure that everyone will enjoy, some crowds dont get into turntables. also would need power, amps, speakers and some other dj's/ performers. i could play for an hour to an hour and a half, but i want to look at cars/ talk with people too.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

can always play a reg cd on it


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Avshi750 said:


> *ya, just want to make sure that everyone will enjoy, some crowds dont get into turntables. also would need power, amps, speakers and some other dj's/ performers. i could play for an hour to an hour and a half, but i want to look at cars/ talk with people too. *


 I'm not 100% sure that the rangers at the park will allow loud music and such, but I will try and get a hold of the park business office and see if we can have music. Last year they asked me to keep the music down.


----------



## Avshi750 (Jan 13, 2003)

stealthb14 said:


> *I'm not 100% sure that the rangers at the park will allow loud music and such, but I will try and get a hold of the park business office and see if we can have music. Last year they asked me to keep the music down. *


that is the typical problem, but thought i would put the idea out there.


----------



## asdf54 (Apr 26, 2003)

tHe iLleSt RiCe said:


> *mile square park, *


alright, so whats the address for this park?

Avshi750 - I can take over when you want to go chill...haha


----------



## Avshi750 (Jan 13, 2003)

asdf54 you goin'? tryin' to get a group together to drive down.


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

*Mile Square Park Info*

Mile Square Regional Park 
16801 Euclid 
Fountain Valley, CA 92708 
(714)973-6600 or (714)973-3197 

http://www.ocparks.com/milesquare/


----------



## asdf54 (Apr 26, 2003)

Avshi750 said:


> *asdf54 you goin'? tryin' to get a group together to drive down. *


well I want to, but it's about 6-hour drive...so I don't know if i'll be able to make it yet...ill see


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

Has the time of the meet been determined yet? Just trying to get an idea of what time is or isn't too early for us to leave.


----------



## gEE805 (Sep 27, 2002)

im going along with maybe 3 girls so i count as 4 kay lol late


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

may want to post that on the roll call thread


----------



## Arsenal200SX (Apr 30, 2002)

what time is this thing gonna start that way the peeps caravaning will get a heads up and will be able to plan better...


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

12:30-ish!


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

stealthb14 said:


> *12:30-ish! *



its gonna be around 12-ish.........so dont be late!


----------



## Demagogue (Jun 3, 2003)

Hey Guys, new to the board but I have visited it many times. Saw this thread and registered Mile Square park is a 5min drive for me so I am totally there! I'm so stoked, I'm sure it'll be a great turnount.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

hey there !

welcome ! hope we can see you there!


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

Demagogue said:


> *Mile Square park is a 5min drive for me so I am totally there!/B]*


*
Hey man! what kind of car do you drive. I always drive around Mile Square everyweek to visit my gf. Don't know if you have noticed a black b13 driving around the city.*


----------



## 4doorCisco (Jun 9, 2003)

lets get a softball game going


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

4doorCisco said:


> *lets get a softball game going *


 That sounds like fun...Sentra Guys versus Altima Guys, eh?


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

stealthb14 said:


> *That sounds like fun...Sentra Guys versus Altima Guys, eh?  *


maxima boys can be the waterboys/batboys/selling peanuts 






j/k


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Dayum ima have to hit the next one just saw this thread. Shootz.


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Hahahaha Albert.

Note : Page updated with directions!!!!


----------



## Ry Ry (Apr 30, 2002)

Hmmm.. Someone on FA said that Mile Square gets full on the weekends..


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

I guess reservations are in order in that case to avoid ournspot getting jacked


----------



## Ry Ry (Apr 30, 2002)

Sam, Deric? Can you guys check it out on the weekend?


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I'll call and see if we can reserve a lot...


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

i really doubt they will let us reserve a spot, so therefore we need to go really early like last time and kind of bogard the spot for ourselves. hoping that other people wont park in our lot.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

AznVirus said:


> *i really doubt they will let us reserve a spot, so therefore we need to go really early like last time and kind of bogard the spot for ourselves. hoping that other people wont park in our lot. *



makes sense, but what time is 'early' for u guys? what time did u meet up last year?


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

well i remember that Shelter 3 has an option for reservation however I am not for sure about parking lots Lot B was right next to Shelter 3 it had plenty of parking. Not for sure if parking Lots are reservable or not. Shelter 3 is dope because it has plenty of seating and seemed well equipped for food.


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

well last year when i called in, we couldnt reserve parking lots. doubt they will this year. we might have to reserve a shelter though.

early as in, like 10 minutes before the park opens.


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

yeah I dont see them reserving lots either but that shelter 3 needs to be OURS DAMNIT!!!! haha well whatever you guys are able to do have you are stealth looked into how much it costs to reserve a shelter?


----------



## Ry Ry (Apr 30, 2002)

If you know any models (or girls that like to pose on cars ), be sure to invite them.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

Ry Ry said:


> *If you know any models (or girls that like to pose on cars ), be sure to invite them.  *


*makes some phone calls*


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Albert, if you come through with this, I'll come through with the in-n-out that I was supposed to come through on


----------



## Ry Ry (Apr 30, 2002)

tHe iLleSt RiCe said:


> **makes some phone calls* *


wooowoooo....


----------



## V i V i D 200sx (Sep 17, 2002)

hey, liuspeed.... instant message me. i know i disappeared, but i wanna caravan over there w/ you and whoever else


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2003)

Hey all;

Alright, I've had my 03 GXE for a week, and this is my first post. Will anyone be offended by the new-car smell?


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

LOL I doubt it.


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

Just to check is there anything going on after the meet, worth staying down there for? just trying to decide whether to make it a turn around trip or an overnighter


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

kbrassfi said:


> *Just to check is there anything going on after the meet, worth staying down there for? just trying to decide whether to make it a turn around trip or an overnighter *


 It all depends on the crew that shows up, we could after the meet/greet/bbq/raffle and after everyone is familiar with one another can go to Dromo1 or somewhere similar for Karting action, though it is all open-ended. We could do whatever, I'm down with that


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

i think Palace Park wont be enough to accomodate for this big of a crowd. Dromo would be cool, would take a while though. well figure it out by then, we always do.


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

AznVirus said:


> *i think Palace Park wont be enough to accomodate for this big of a crowd. Dromo would be cool, would take a while though. well figure it out by then, we always do. *


 Very true Deric. Very true


----------



## Ry Ry (Apr 30, 2002)

I think PT wants to go to Dromo after. The Altima guys will most likely be there.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

wait, so now were changin the location?


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2003)

Teknokid said:


> *Call Brandon at Sleeper Motorsport. They had a dyno day in January that i went to and saw 3 200sx, one had a bluebird, one had a GTI-R, and the other with a turbo'd USDM SR20. Maybe they will want to have another dyno day maybe the day before or the morning of the meet. Its in San Bernardino though close to the Ontario Mills Mall. *


Just out of curiosity, is this the same Brandon that has the SOHC turbocharged CRX that's making like 450HP to the ground??? I know he works at Sleeper motorsports so it must be him. Those guys know there shit!!!


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

tHe iLleSt RiCe said:


> *wait, so now were changin the location? *


no, we were discussing the events after the meet.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

AznVirus said:


> *no, we were discussing the events after the meet. *


ok, thanks for clearing that up


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

tHe iLleSt RiCe said:


> *wait, so now were changin the location? *


 You been blazin again AJ?


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

stealthb14 said:


> *You been blazin again AJ? *


naw, but if u want some, i can score u some


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

tHe iLleSt RiCe said:


> *naw, but if u want some, i can score u some *


 Naw...maybe later


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Hey guys, do you still have that web page with the directions? If you do can you please link me.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

Nostrodomas said:


> *Hey guys, do you still have that web page with the directions? If you do can you please link me. *


Mile Square Regional Park 
16801 Euclid 
Fountain Valley, CA 92708 
(714)973-6600 or (714)973-3197 

http://www.ocparks.com/milesquare/


__________________


----------



## Ry Ry (Apr 30, 2002)

http://www.geocities.com/stealthb14


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

meet went well.. very awesome turn out !

Mad props for aznvirus and stealthb14 for makin this a big success and dont forget thanks for greg v for helping out as well and thanks for all those that showed up cuz they couldnt done it without all of you !

Great Meet ! See you all at mossy !


----------



## CorNut (Apr 6, 2003)

oh yah, already registered for Mossy, and I'll actually have my SpecV this time.... For anybody that went up to the lot where Team SHiFT was parked at I am the one that had the dark red 300ZX TT. It's a pretty much stock car other than little stuff... like exhaust, and a few interior mods.... You all will see my SpecV @ Mossy though.... I've been working hard on it and will love to show it off. It's nothing compared to one of the silver SpecV's we had at the bash tho... I don't know if u saw it.... but it has neon in the engine bay.... everything repainted... and stillen accessories... NX kit.... awh it's nice, he will have a CF hood on too by the time Mossy comes around... anyway, I had fun, ty to all who showed up and i hope u all are at Mossy


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

I saw the silver spec v. Very nice and much props to him or her on their car. I saw your car as well, nice. Thanks Sam and Deric for putting it on this year, sorry i couldnt help out this year. Cant wait til next year, bigger and badder.


----------

